# surprise surprise



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

just had my renewal from Tesco`s and my insurance has dropped by £80.
I already had full no claims and am in my mid 30`s .
£650 insurance
£100 protect no claims
£54 breakdown cover
Well chuffed,More money for petrol.


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

Osborne and Son- Link Insurance- £552 inc prot. no claims+£10 legal cover charge. £562 all in.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

do you have the tel no. please


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

02083886000 or www.osborneandsons.co.uk


----------

